# Using Portuguese debit cards online



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all,

Im with BBVA bank and I found out after a number of failed attempts that the debit MultiBanco card cannot be used online.

Seems crazy to me since the world is online now and shopping or paying for things (such as airport parking, etc) is common.

Im wondering if this is standard throughout banks in Portugal or specific to a few banks? They dont want to give me a credit card as I dont work for anybody here, have no history, etc. I could get a credit card of x amount if I put x amount up as security and they locked it into a separate account ... so that's an option, but I find it hard to believe that debit cards can't be used online in this day and age.

Anybody with a bank here who has no probs buying online?

On a side note, I live in Tavira and my nearest BBVA branch is Faro, so want to get another account in Tavira too (makes sense to be with more than 1 bank anywayz, especially since BBVA is who deal with my mortgage, IMI, Insurance, etc). Any recommendations of a good bank who have a branch in Tavira? I hear Santander Totta is good, Barclays is not.

Thx,
Etch!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, we had the same problem, had to get a credit card i`m afraid, we bank with Millennium but got one no problem with no credit history.
Regards.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Going slightly off topic for a moment, Barclays is never a good option because they're the most corrupt bank in the universe. 

Try doing a Google search on Barclays & Robert Mugabe and you'll see they give in excess of US$100M each and every year to Mugabe for no apparent return and have been doing it for years. 

Norman Lamb MP has raised the subject several times in the HoC and not even he can get any answers. 

By banking with Barclays, you're supporting an illegal, immoral, murderous and genocidal regime.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a general thing with Multibanco cards here from all banks, we where told 18 months ago there was a new Multibanco card due that could be used on the net but still waiting for, like Dennis we just went to the bank and got a credit card and had full payment taken each month.

You can register your Multibanco card to the MB net for internet use but it's quite a phaff and needs constantly renewing
https://www.mbnet.pt/site/do
and how to do it here SIBS FPS


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Hi Etch,

We bank with BES in Tavira and seeing regular funds hitting our accounts was enough for them to give us credit cards (as I recall they offered, we didn't have to ask). They have low limits, not like the daft ones you get in the UK, but are useful to have.

With some Portuguese businesses, you can actually buy online with Multibanco. You place and order and are given a payment reference, like you would get when paying a bill - you then just go to the cashpoint and pay it and they see you have paid and send it on - have done this buying wine from Garrafeira Nacional.
B


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If they give you a payment reference you can use that to pay via your internet banking no need to go to a multibanco l


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Good point, well made! I really need to stop paying my PT bill at the cashpoint too, somehow I always forget I can do it online!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great someone less to queue up behind


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome .... yet again some useful info ... u guys rock !!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Why pay for utilities etc online although I am online for banking. Before we moved here and paid for our house I opened a bank account and set up direct debits for electricity, water, internet and landline. It took a morning to sort everything out. Anything else like mobile phones etc I pay online ..... so so easy and another person not in the queue canoe. To be honest I wouldn't know how to use a multibanco.....true!!

I don't even use a debit card as I don't know my pin or what buttons to press so it's a visit to the bank for a wad once a month or so or online. 

The wife is a master in using the debit card though....lol


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sometimes nice to control them some utilities you have no option but to pay online to get service, discount or unlimited internet traffic, but when we came the water at our Camra for example couldn't be paid online or by D/D changed now, personally I like Portuguese Multibanco cards saves carrying a wad of cash and I find I spend less purely because I don't take out more than I need.

Just a reminder to all Portuguese Direct Debits are not cancelled like the UK by organization paid too when you stop or change accounts or address you *must do it * at multibanco, online or in branch


----------

